# Firefox Nvidia 3D Vision Plugins?



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

hi, i have had this nvidia 3D vision plugin disabled for a while, but after i installed the new nvidia drivers, it created another plugin that looks almost exactly the same..

what are you recommendations for these plugins? i have no intention on using any 3D vision stuff.. is it safe to try to uninstall it? or just disable?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

you can do, if you just usual web user but if you use nview then no

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nview_display_us.html


----------



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

i don't use nview, so what do you recommend i do with these plugins..?


----------

